# Silva V.S Belfort UFC 126



## Mike Hamer (Feb 6, 2011)

Anderson Silva has done it again folks! He sealed the deal in the first round with a devasting front kick to the jaw, marking his 11th consecutive title defense!!!!!

Full details on this fight and the other cards here

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/12/23/...-fight-coverage-for-silva-vs-belfort-on-feb-6


----------



## Tanaka (Feb 6, 2011)

I like Anderson Silva. 
I also like Jon Jones.

Fighters like these teach people how to be humble. I am not a Kung Fu person. But I have seen many people in the world of MMA criticize "unorthodox" arts. One being Kung Fu and other striking arts. I have also seen them criticize arts like Aikido. These guys introduce that all legitimate martial arts system have something beneficial. Not just your regular Muay Thai, Boxing, and BJJ mixture. So hopefully you will have more people coming from different backgrounds in MMA again like old UFC days.


----------



## searcher (Feb 6, 2011)

I was so not happy with the outcome of this fight. 


I do NOT like Silva and will continue to dislike him.     I was hoping Belfort would put it to him.


----------



## jkd friend (Feb 7, 2011)

Tanaka said:


> I like Anderson Silva.
> I also like Jon Jones.
> 
> Fighters like these teach people how to be humble. I am not a Kung Fu person. But I have seen many people in the world of MMA criticize "unorthodox" arts. One being Kung Fu and other striking arts. I have also seen them criticize arts like Aikido. These guys introduce that all legitimate martial arts system have something beneficial. Not just your regular Muay Thai, Boxing, and BJJ mixture. So hopefully you will have more people coming from different backgrounds in MMA again like old UFC days.




I very much agree! The Ufc needs more artist of different nature because the margines of what you see is very much the same just a highlight of the same sorts off bjj, boxing, MT, ect.. With those like lyoto who uses a purest angle. The acceptance of these different arts will bring more technical fights and different looking fights. For example how GSP utilized the jab for merely the first time in the UFC. That was a very nice technicial fight not really seen, which was very good imo.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 7, 2011)

Much as I don't like Silva he did prove why he's the champ. Recovered from Belfort's attack and took him out.
At least he didn't run this time and fought like a champ.
I really wanted Belfort to win even though I knew it would be very probable that Silva would deal with Belfort's speed and power and pull off a quick and unpredictable knockout like he did.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you guys be a little more detailed as to why you dont like a fighter? I just dont get it when I hear someone say oh I dont like this fighter or that fighter, like they have something against them.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mike Hamer said:


> Can you guys be a little more detailed as to why you dont like a fighter? I just dont get it when I hear someone say oh I dont like this fighter or that fighter, like they have something against them.



I don't have strong feelings on either of these guys one way or another. But there are definitely some fighters I do like and some that I don't. For me it comes down to professionalism/sportsmanship and their skill sets. I don't like fighters who are cocky and mouthy. I don't like fighters who come into fights out of shape and not ready sometimes. I don't like fighters who seem to win fights by aggression when they can get the jump on someone early, but don't have the skill or conditioning to win close technical fights. And I tend to like fighters who are the opposite of this. I guess there's more to it, but for me, those are a few of the first things that come to mind.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen an MMA fight at a high level ended with a front kick.  Leave it to Silva.  He knocks people out with some crazy ****!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't like Silva because, based on what I've seen of him and his skills, I find that he often has only done enough to just beat his oponents based on score and then run from them to keep his title.

Case in point; his fight against Demian Maia.

He knew Demian was amazing on the ground so once he had him beat by points on the feet, he spent much of the later rounds running from him.
Some with call that a strategy, I understand, but I don'T like a "champ" who employs that strategy to hold onto his belt, especially one as talented and skilled as Silva.

I think for all that he's capable of, he plays it too safe with many opponents, the Belfort fight was an exception to this, I also don'T like how he tries to psych out his opponents, it often works but I don't have to like it.

I just feel that at the level he fights at, he should demonstrate alot more than he does in terms of his skills.


----------



## Tanaka (Feb 13, 2011)

SensibleManiac said:


> I don't like Silva because, based on what I've seen of him and his skills, I find that he often has only done enough to just beat his oponents based on score and then run from them to keep his title.
> 
> Case in point; his fight against Demian Maia.
> 
> ...


Well I think you're assuming he was running. I assume he was playing around with Demian Maia.
He didn't run at first... why didn't Demian Maia get him then?

He engaged Chael Sonnen and he engaged Vitor belfort.
And engaged them in their strong areas and beat them. I really don't see where all this hate is coming from? He literally put a beating on Demian Maia to where Demian Maia was fighting from his knee's. He just didn't finish the fight. He completely controlled the outcome of that bout.


----------

